
Where is Silicon Valley? - A Rare Useful Post From Valleywag - staunch
http://www.valleywag.com/tech/dumb-questions/where-is-silicon-valley-260714.php
======
danielha
...and not a single Palo Alto or Menlo Park location on that map.

